# Would Love To Know Any Info About My 1940'S Gents Watch



## g_man_1978 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I've just bought a mystery watch and I wondered if anyone would have any clue to it's maker/movement

maker/year, well pretty much anything!

It's on my wrist and I love it.

The link below should give all the info seller has

Link to watch


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Do I smell SPAM ???????? :thumbsdown:


----------



## g_man_1978 (Aug 24, 2010)

andyclient said:


> Do I smell SPAM ???????? :thumbsdown:


Lol, nope, I promise!! I was going to insert the pic but I'm on my iPhone sitting watching the one show, but can add them from my pc if you'd rather!

It was a spur of the moment purchase on Sunday.

I'm just a sucker for a good mystery! I guess.

Graham


----------



## g_man_1978 (Aug 24, 2010)

I've read there were over 6000 watch makers in the 40's so I'm not too hopeful.

Would be nice to know if it was military use or not? Are unsigned movments just cheap movements?


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Now that I like - what size is it please.

David


----------



## g_man_1978 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks!

I can't for the life of me find a ruler, but seller said "35mm inc crown".

Smaller than I thought it would be from the pics, but it's a nice size.


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

It's a good quality Swiss movement from the 1940s. Specifically a FEF 190










http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&a&2uswk&FEF_190



g_man_1978 said:


> Would be nice to know if it was military use or not?


It was not an "issued" watch. It may have been used by Military personnel, but there is no way to prove or disprove this.



g_man_1978 said:


> Are unsigned movements just cheap movements?


No.

1. unsigned movements were the norm in the early 1900s

2. even signed movements were usually from ebauche manufacturers like this one (FEF) even if they had another brand name on them


----------



## g_man_1978 (Aug 24, 2010)

Bjohnson, I am Loving that information, Thank you, and makes me feel better about what I have.

I'm Really glad I didn't have to go though all those movements to find that (I was considering doing that previously too!)

amazing to see how long they were making that model for, with tweaks for quite a few years it seems.

of course it makes me ask more questions. (.. typical eh.)

1. Ref the movement maker, Fef, what do Fef stand for and do they still exist/ bought out?

2. What watch makers use this movement, any well known watches I wonder?, as far as I've read, if it's European I have pratically zero chance of working out any (Other information than you're given me),

3. what would be a good guess to where this has come from?

4. Is it likely that this is not the original watch face that I'm staring into?.. would it of been a German name and been rubbed off on purpose perhaps. "Swiss made" is english, but I'm assuming that's not a clue?


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

g_man_1978 said:


> Bjohnson, I am Loving that information, Thank you, and makes me feel better about what I have.
> 
> I'm Really glad I didn't have to go though all those movements to find that (I was considering doing that previously too!)
> 
> ...


FEF is the short form for Fleurier. I don't know their history but they're now probably part of Swatch, like Eterna, ETA, AS, etc



g_man_1978 said:


> 2. What watch makers use this movement, any well known watches I wonder?, as far as I've read, if it's European I have pratically zero chance of working out any (Other information than you're given me),


I'm not aware of any database that lists which watch brands used a specific movement. FEF was an ebauche manufacturer. They sold movements to anybody who wanted them.

Ranfft lists Normana and Ruby. I've got a FEF 190 in a BWC (Buttes Watch Co).

In general, FEF movements were used in everything from Girard Perregaux and Tudor watches to unmarked watches like yours.



g_man_1978 said:


> 3. what would be a good guess to where this has come from?


Switzerland. Any other guesses would likely be as accurate.



g_man_1978 said:


> 4. Is it likely that this is not the original watch face that I'm staring into?.. would it of been a German name and been rubbed off on purpose perhaps. "Swiss made" is english, but I'm assuming that's not a clue?


Looks like a vintage style watch dial in good condition with a little patina. I'm guessing that the deformation at 8:00 is due to the photo angle and the deflection is caused by the shape of the crystal rather than dial problems.

I would guess that it was original.

Not every watch has a brand name splashed across the dial. It was quite common for a jewellry store to get a watch made for you. You can still get custom watches made.


----------



## g_man_1978 (Aug 24, 2010)

Fantastic work, you've literally answered all my questions! :notworthy:

I'm going to look after it and try hard not to over-wind it. This baby is staying on my wrist.

Old enough to be cool.. yet and not expensive enough for me to worry about damaging it, that's the theory for this watch.

Thanks again.

Graham


----------

